# urban logging



## norman vandyke (Apr 29, 2015)

Found some apple today.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2015)

What are your plans for it? Have you sliced an end off to see how far the checking goes?


----------



## justallan (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the pics, Norman.
I'm always interested in sawing up something new and we can surely do it. By the title you gave this post we'll get to try out the new metal detector also.
I think one of the best things about these forums is you have the experience of 1,000's of folks to lean on and I'm betting you find a little decent wood still in and around the crotches.
Sawing something like these pieces gives us info on what to look for in the future and sometimes can really surprise us on what we find.
I was branding calves this morning and while mothering them back up in their new pasture I found bunches of Juniper that might be finding it's way to the mill also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 29, 2015)

I like the sound of that juniper. I'm planning on sealing it all up until it gets milled. Pictures will be posted though. You can count on it.


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 29, 2015)

I really wish someone in town who has a black walnut tree would have need to cut it down. They are exceedingly rate here but they are here.


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 29, 2015)

Not sure what to use it for yet. Probably furniture(coffee table, end tables).


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 29, 2015)

Cool! Like Allan said, it's fun to slice stuff up, might discover a nice wood that most aren't aware of. Just gotta try a little harder in Montana...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 29, 2015)

We sure do. I'll be satisfied with a few good boards to turn into something. I LIKE lumber.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks good Norm....I just got an Apple tree today too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 30, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good Norm....I just got an Apple tree today too!


Got any pictures? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice haul! I'm sure you'll be able to find some good lumber in those chunks. Checking can be problematic. Save some of the wood chips for the BBQ. Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 30, 2015)

Back a 100 years ago, a 20"DBH apple at the mill was not uncommon. I had a few 16" inchers that I sold to a jewelry guy 20 years ago. Disston Tool used apple in many of their hand saw handles. I sold a few handle blanks last year to a tool restorer. First sold in more than ten years.

Like other fruit woods, you may want to boil it, steam it or stabilize it. I really like the purple leaf and purple flowering crab apples since they often have pink and purple hues in the wood.

Nice score, season carefully.

Mark...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Got any pictures? I'd love to see it.



Right here sir...
http://woodbarter.com/threads/an-apple-a-day.21208/#post-266613


----------

